# Fox44 Ski and Ride Card



## phin (Mar 3, 2014)

I have an unused fox44 ski and ride card that I would like to sell.  Looking for $125.  PM if you're interested.

http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2070863



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't want to hijack. I have one also. Same deal. Obviously phin's goes first. PM if interested.


----------



## phin (Mar 5, 2014)

Jay Peak, Burke, Smuggs, MRG, Cannon?  Not bad for $125.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 5, 2014)

Bump, this is a hell of a deal, best of the last two seasons. It's kept me from going West, I can't pass it up when it comes around. I will next year, my Son is moving to Boulder. Now I just need some time off to use mine!

If it doesn't sell here, throw it up on Craigslist, I bet you'll have no trouble selling it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 5, 2014)

Might head to Cannon on Sunday, if it doesn't sell before then. Then hope for snow in Vermont in April.


----------

